# next stop - misc piano



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yulianna Avdeeva plays Prokofiev Sonata No. 7 Op. 83 on the Bösendorfer concert grand*

Yulianna Avdeeva - Pianist
Winner of Chopin Piano Competition 2010
at Klangraum Waidhofen Austria

Very fine performance, and the sonata is really a gem! Moods and lyrical moments are brilliantly submitted.

I think it must be a difficult sonata to play with all content coming out, but Yulianna does it manyfolds, and put her personal stamp on it


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Waltz of the Flowers, from "The Nutcracker", Op. 71, Arr.: Percy Grainger*

Piano: Vladimir Ovchinnikov
Venue: Piano Festival 2008

Nice to har these well known tones in a fresh piano arrangement. Good and playfull performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*P. I. Tchaikovsky - Concert Fantasy for piano & orch. in G, Op. 56 (Pletnev, Fedoseyev)*

Recorded live at the Alte Oper Frankfurt, 1991

youtube comments

*FABULOUS Piece! FABULOUS Pianist!
Genius Composer's Music SO WELL PLAYED by Dazzlingly Brilliant Pianist and Fantastic Orchestra!
I never knew of this piece, and have played all 3 of My Hero's concerti.....﻿

Dazzling performance! I thought it a little rushed at times but the pianist clearly has seven fingers on each hand. What a treat - thanks so much for uploading!

I love this piece. Just plain love it! Pletnev, as usual, is spectacular, superhuman, perfect.*

And I can just say I agree. Very good sound to be recorded almost 25 years ago


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Maurice Ravel - "Le tombeau de Couperin" by Angela Hewitt*

*Angela Hewitt performs a live concert for the Royal Conservatory of Music at Toronto's Koerner Hall.*

youtube comments

_ For some unaccountable reason the first movement always makes me think of elegant brownstones in Paris or New York, on a warm, rainy evening.﻿

This piano sounds so beautiful in the lower register, and the performance is simply astonishing <3﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Marc-Andre Hamelin - Liszt Hugarian Rhapsody No. 2*

Pianist: Marc-Andre Hamelin playing Liszt's 2nd Hugarian Rhapsody in C-sharp minor, S. 244. a.k.a "the bugs bunny/tom & jerry song," with original Cadenza. Incredible interpretation.

youtube comments

_Astounding. The cadenza is simply unbelivable. It appears that in his hands nothing is imposible. ﻿

His hands are like two spiders in agony,,,,nice interpretation

His technique is just formidable, I am absolutely stunned by his playing. Great, great performance._

breathtaking...


----------

